# K and K archery Vengeance



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

I havent yet shot mine thru my chrono. But its zipping the arrows at a pretty good clip!
It is one of the best bows I have owned!
Its very quiet, no shock, no vibration, holds great, the draw is nice and smooth from the start right until it hits a solid wall.
And it is a very very accurate shooting bow!
I am extremely happy with mine!


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

62#, 27.5 inch and a 300grain arrow was 318-320fps on my blue shooting chrony.

Smooth draw, solid wall, very quiet, no shock or recoil. NICE BOW.


----------



## hypochiro (Dec 17, 2008)

bloodtrail1 said:


> I havent yet shot mine thru my chrono. But its zipping the arrows at a pretty good clip!
> It is one of the best bows I have owned!
> Its very quiet, no shock, no vibration, holds great, the draw is nice and smooth from the start right until it hits a solid wall.
> And it is a very very accurate shooting bow!
> I am extremely happy with mine!


x2...spent about an hour shooting mine this morning and the more I shoot it the more I like it, seems like I have a smile every time it goes off...this one won't be going anywhere for awhile that is for sure!!


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Just got back from shooting a 3-D shoot with my Vengeance.
WOW....Im more than happy to say the least!
I also just chroned mine when I got home.
62#, 28.5" draw
375g arrow 
288fps


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

I have been more than happy with my Vengeance so far!!!!
Bow seems to hold VERY well on target.
Smooth, Quiet, and dead in the hand at the shot!!!
The only down fall is that it is hard on arrows.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

sounds and look great,,,but I guess I am going to sell my Vengeance without even ever having had the chance to hold it,,,much less shoot it. Long story,,,but I have one for sale right now that's new in the box,,,couple shots fired by my brother.


----------



## E Jackovic (Nov 13, 2010)

*80 pounder*

I have been shooting my vengeance for a couple of months now . only problems are with arrows . seems that the local club uses card borad in their butts two person removal required got a spider for home no problems. Busted 2 of my big game 100+ arrows on shoot throughs. You will need to use a thead lock once your set up maybe not so much on the lower pound bows. Scotties set mine up no problems at all have not had to fix anything. String and peep still the same like the day I got it. But like any bow it needs its pre fire checks safety first. Ordered this bow Oct 2010 took a lot of grief over not seeing it first S/N 0050. Now it seems most of the big talkers are trying to prove to me that there are comperable bows out there , I have nothing to prove. Fun watching the trading and money being spent. Good luck Big Ed


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

bloodtrail1 said:


> Just got back from shooting a 3-D shoot with my Vengeance.
> WOW....Im more than happy to say the least!
> I also just chroned mine when I got home.
> 62#, 28.5" draw
> ...


Set up some 345g arrows for 3-D and shooting them at 300fps on the nose.
GREAT shooting bow!


----------



## YetAnotherCoach (Jan 20, 2011)

Sold a Trophy Taker FC rest to my buddy in the club, and I had to install the rest for him on his K&K Vengeance.

Five arrows shot with FOBs and the group was so tight, three of the shafts got cracked. arrow is set up to be 1/8" above the Y-arm when the arm is fully up.

No tuning issues or nock-travel whatsoever.

Needless to say I sold the fall-away rest.


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

YetAnotherCoach said:


> Sold a Trophy Taker FC rest to my buddy in the club, and I had to install the rest for him on his K&K Vengeance.
> 
> Five arrows shot with FOBs and the group was so tight, three of the shafts got cracked. arrow is set up to be 1/8" above the Y-arm when the arm is fully up.
> 
> ...


Seems to be some "bad" press on the K&K bows....
But Im telling you as well, they are extremely good shooting bows !
And not as tough to tune as some people make them out to be!


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

My At version Vindicator (black and camo limbs) is scheduled to arrive Friday. My set-up will be 30" amo draw, 60 lb draw, and a 399 grain Easton Flatline surgical. Still not sure on what arrow rest it may be my Limb Driver Pro, Sure Shot Whisker biscuit pro, Schaffer opposition, or thinking about possibly givin a QAD a shot!!!


----------



## YetAnotherCoach (Jan 20, 2011)

QAD is great, we use Trophy Taker FC which works fine as well. But seen great results with Trophy Ridge Revolution (yes, I know, made in China). Like the QAD, the Revolution rest has zero bounce back, very easy to setup and adjust. All shot with FOBs with amazing accuracy on K&K bows.



CHAMPION2 said:


> My At version Vindicator (black and camo limbs) is scheduled to arrive Friday. My set-up will be 30" amo draw, 60 lb draw, and a 399 grain Easton Flatline surgical. Still not sure on what arrow rest it may be my Limb Driver Pro, Sure Shot Whisker biscuit pro, Schaffer opposition, or thinking about possibly givin a QAD a shot!!!


----------



## footindave (Jul 15, 2009)

I recieved my [email protected] vindicator and as stated above tuning was easy and this bow flat out holds like no other bow, 62# 29 draw shoots 370 grain 350 arrow at 295fps.. Compared to my infinity it is the same except a smoother draw and the transition into valley is like no other..


----------



## WHITETAIL1000 (Apr 15, 2008)

Where can i find tuning specs for the Vengeance.


----------

